# 2010 Specialized Secteur Sport



## Krafftyone (May 20, 2011)

Looking at buying my first road bike on e-bay. 2010 Specialized Secteur Sport. Any advice would be awesome

Thanks, Krafftyone


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Only buy it if you know it will fit well. And if you have means to keep it tuned and running well. These are the two reasons I chose to spend more (aka flash the plastic) and buy from a local bike shop.

The really important factor with a road bike is fit. Road biking is about mounting your body into a machine designed for comfort and mechanical advantage. As you might imagine, a mediocre or poor fit will result in a bad experience.

Fancy equipment, higher-end components, or one less pound of weight are generally very minor but mean nothing compared to comfort on long rides.


----------



## Krafftyone (May 20, 2011)

Yea, I get that...just thinking about saving a couple bucks.....not a great idea.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Krafftyone said:


> Yea, I get that...just thinking about saving a couple bucks.....not a great idea.


If you save a couple of bucks and get an ill fitting bike you haven't saved anything at all.

dgeesaman is giving you some good advice, so IMO if you're really interested in getting into road riding, do it right the first time. Visit some LBS's, discuss your intended uses/ goals, price range, cycling experiences (if any) and let them suggest some makes/ models. From there, get sized/ fitted and head out on some test rides. While shopping for a bike, shop for shops, because a good one will be a valuable resource, post purchase.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a very relaxed road bike.
Which could be good......but something to think twice about if you envision yourself getting into racing or riding aggressive.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Support your LBS and buy local, it's worth the extra bucks.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

A 2010 model is basically a new bike. Depending on the savings it may be worth buying. When I bought my first new road bike a few years ago I went the LBS route because I felt support was worth it due to my lack of knowledge. The end result I really did not need them and when I did they weren't much help. With the internet, youtube, etc. you can find all the knowledge you need so its really just confidence you have to build. If savings are over $200+ off your best LBS deal I would go the craig's list route due to the fact it is a 2010. Most LBS probably still have 2010's on the rack trying to sell them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Brazos said:


> A 2010 model is basically a new bike. Depending on the savings it may be worth buying. When I bought my first new road bike a few years ago I went the LBS route because I felt support was worth it due to my lack of knowledge. The end result I really did not need them and when I did they weren't much help. With the internet, youtube, etc. you can find all the knowledge you need so its really just confidence you have to build. If savings are over $200+ off your best LBS deal I would go the craig's list route due to the fact it is a 2010. Most LBS probably still have 2010's on the rack trying to sell them.


I don't doubt your experiences, but IMO finding a subpar LBS isn't a reason to advise others to go it alone. Rather, it's a reason to convey the importance of shopping for a _reputable_ shop along with shopping for a bike. No different than shopping for most any product where post purchase services are important.

As far as finding knowledge on the internet/ Youtube, that's true some of the time, but not all. I've seen some pretty bad Youtube cycling related vids and read some pretty bad fit info, and the problem with new riders doing the same is that they won't be able to sort out the good from bad, so efforts to remedy fit issues (as one example) may prove futile, and they'll end up soliciting the services of an LBS fitter in the end.

I say, that ~$200 savings isn't going to matter if a cyclist ends up on an ill fitting bike, because s/he's apt to lose that and more reselling the bike and buying a correctly sized model.


----------

